# General > Sport >  Jock Mackay Cup Final + NCL Fixtures - 16.4.11

## Brizer2k7

Jock Mackay Cup Final
###############
(as sponsored by The Global Energy Group)

Thurso V Muir of Ord Rovers 

at Invergordon Academy Grounds, Invergordon - 2 p.m kick-off

PSG North Caledonian League
#####################

Fort William V Alness United 

2.30 p.m kick-off

----------

